# Smokinnn' in the Rain, just Smookinn' in the Rain....



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Is there anything better then sitting out on the porch, hearing the thunder roll in, with a stogie and cold drink in either hand?









*
I think not.*

:amen:

And the thunder rollllss, and the lightning STRIKES,

(Sorry for all the music references, just in that kinda mood) :music:


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

I cant think of anything better...

I did this myself last night. It blew in one heck of a storm too.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Very nice! Which Empire Series is that? Those were good smokes for the money


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree. Smoking in the rain is fantastic. For some reason my senses and my palate come alive with the peace and quiet except for the soothing sound of the rain.


----------



## SFC Jeff (Sep 20, 2008)

Good times indeed!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I feal your pain... I think we were in the same rain storm and it played hell on me and my smoking...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Sounds like a great time to me. :smoke:


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Series IV. Wasn't super impressed though, draw was a little tight, with kind of a woody flavor to it.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have yet to smoke a stogie in the rain ... will give it a try next time!

Nice CAO ash tray btw!


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Not exactly in the rain, but under a nice patio awning. It just felt...right.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

It's so relaxing. You get a chance to tune everything out and just enjoy your smoke and your drink. I love it!!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice, love to sit out and listen to the rain and enjoy a smoke


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

Look like you had a good and relaxing evening!Like that ashtray also.
Ernie


----------



## slclift (Aug 18, 2010)

That looks like the perfect afternoon.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Just got back from seeing family, and it rained there a little bit almost every afternoon and evening. My uncle lives on a lake and has a screened in back porch, and whenever I'd have a smoke, I'd just sit there in one of his rocking chairs, watch the rain, and the water and the boats and enjoy. Good times.


----------

